# Creobroter gemmatus



## Morpheus uk (Aug 18, 2007)

Couple of pics of my new _Creobroter gemmatus_ off Randyardvark :mrgreen:


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice pictures and nice mantises!


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 19, 2007)

Brill pics  

Oh and for anyone who is wanting to contact Morph, u wont get a reply for 2 weeks as he is on holiday


----------



## Djoul (Aug 20, 2007)

Very nice pics


----------



## Minicuk (Aug 20, 2007)

Your Creobroter are very beautiful.

On the seconde pics this is female  

Bye


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 24, 2007)

Im back 4 half an hour lol, internet cafe


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 15, 2007)

Havent posted many photos on this forum latly, heres some pics i took today, sadly i lost the greeny coloured one through a mis moult





















Just like spineless whalbergiis en they?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2007)

i wished that they had bigger spikes. that would be cool.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 15, 2007)

I like!


----------



## Precious (Sep 15, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes, Beautiful!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 16, 2007)

whats the diff between this and the h. coronautus


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 16, 2007)

> i wished that they had bigger spikes. that would be cool.


I like the spikes too! Yes, bigger spikes would be cooler.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 17, 2007)

Cereotomantis are really over the top spiny as nymphs arent they? cant remember :roll:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 29, 2007)

Sadly she still hasnt found a man  , but turned adult  











The colours on the eyes are simply amazing!


----------

